

Motorola takes aim at Apple and Samsung with new Moto X and Moto G smartphones - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2954292/opensource-subnet/motorola-apple-samsung-new-moto-x-moto-g-smartphones.html?nsdr=true

======
dragonwriter
Look, I know standards are pretty low in the advertorial mill that laughingly
passes itself off as tech journalism, but does no one proofread even the
bolded attention-getting text, much less articles, any more? Current lead-in
to the source article: "As a Google Google company, Motorola's Moto X design
wow'd reviewers and consumers. Now part of Lenovo, Motorola's and new supply
chain extends its proven design with very competitive prices."

Motorola was "Google Google company"? "Motorola's and new supply chain"?

The article's not much better.

Why not just link to the official announcement blog post _from_ Motorola [0]
rather than something that's just as much of an ad, contains _less_
substantive information about the products, and is less readable?

[0] [http://motorola-blog.blogspot.com/2015/07/find-your-
perfect-...](http://motorola-blog.blogspot.com/2015/07/find-your-perfect-moto-
match-with-all.html)

~~~
maxerickson
The submitter user name shares many letters with the author of the article, so
that perhaps explains why they chose to submit it over any alternatives.

They submit a lot of their own articles but I guess they are generally topical
and not overly frequent. I'd prefer a more direct statement about the
relationship between the submitter and Network World (either in the teaser
comments they post or their profile), but there isn't much of an attempt to
hide anything.

------
stevep2007
Pure Android, extensive features, top-tier differentiated design at prices
below industry leaders Apple and Samsung are intended to tease consumers to
look at the line up and consider a direct relationship with Motorola.

Motorola's chief designer Wicks created innovative solid phones in earlier
versions of the Moto X and Moto G. He's done it again with the latest phones
released yesterday. It remains to be seen if Motorola can create a direct
relationship with consumers using Moto Maker for customization, online
services and social media.

